# Christina Aguilera ungeschminkt



## Fabian (29. November 2003)

*Stars ungeschminkt*

*no comment*

*EDIT: Hab mal den Thread umbenannt... Stars ungeschminkt ;-)*


----------



## eLorFiN (29. November 2003)

Schon ein Fake?
Das ist doch nicht... iiiiiiih(hab die eh nie schön gefunden )


----------



## aNero (29. November 2003)

O.O meine Fresse die is ja pot hässlich (auch ohne schminke =P)


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. November 2003)

Verschoben in das Fun-Forum.


----------



## Fabian (29. November 2003)

FUN? Das ist kein FUN! Das hat mein Leben zerstoert


----------



## aNero (29. November 2003)

LoL zimlich inhaltsreiches leben wen ich das so sagen darf


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. November 2003)

Wenn ein ungeschminkter Promi dein Leben zerstört, hat aNero recht, sehr inhaltsreich...

"Oh verdammt, Promis sind auch Menschen! Lauft alle weg, schnell, begrabt euch bevor ihr ihr "wahres Ich" seht!"


----------



## Fabian (29. November 2003)

Ach, ihr wisst garnet wie das ist, wenn die ganzen Zukunftsplaene zerstoert werden! Ich hab mir schon alles so schoen ausgemalt, schoenes Haus auf Ibiza mit unserer Tochter Britney, ohh ich verzweifel 

j/k


----------



## goela (1. Dezember 2003)

Bäääähhhhhh.......


----------



## aNero (1. Dezember 2003)

also das nen ich jetzt wirklich mal eine perverse vorstellung...


----------



## MiLa (3. Dezember 2003)

Das ist doch nicht ein und dieselbe Person...
Zweifel ich einfach mal ganz stark dran!


----------



## Erpel (5. Dezember 2003)

Doch das Bild ist echt glaub ich.


----------



## El_Schubi (6. Dezember 2003)

hm, also die nase könnte echt dieselbe sein, aber die kopfform das geschminkte bild müßte dann extremer weitwinkel und das andere starkes tele sein.....


----------



## Nils Hitze (6. Dezember 2003)

Sieht aus wie ich nach einer Nachtschicht Internetcafe ..

Ganz im Ernst, Prominente sind auch nur Menschen und Fotos ohne
Studio sehen nie so gut aus wie nach 2 Stunden Maskenbildner.

Jona


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Dezember 2003)

Wie schnell doch so ein Jahr rumgeht ....... wenn man jeden morgen 5 Stunden
braucht, um sich die Visage zuzugipsen.


----------



## Smoove (6. Dezember 2003)

Oh shit, hahhahhahahaha endlich mal ein Bild  
Keiner glaubt mir, aber jetzt sehen endlich mal die Leute, wie die ohne schminke und Co aussehen  

Britney sieht so ähnlich aus hahaha  
Aber egal man, die hat wenisgtens geilen Körper, einfach Tüte auf den Kopf und durch muahah


----------



## Fabian (6. Dezember 2003)

Ich find sie auch ungeschminkt ganz OK, allerdings koennte sie etwas Sonnenlich vertragen...


----------



## Fabian (11. Dezember 2003)

http://www.prisonbitchname.com/stars.htm 

http://www.prisonbitchname.com/stars2.htm


----------



## Buttercutter (11. Dezember 2003)

alte schei$$e - Igitt!
Grade hier neu angemeldet und das ist das erste, was ich sehe``?

AHHHHHHH


----------



## goela (11. Dezember 2003)

Ist mir schlecht!


----------



## danielm (12. Dezember 2003)

na, ich glaub das is nen fake.
hab letztens ne reportage über die gesehn, da waren auch ausschnitte aus tvshows wo sie gerade "neu" aufm markt war, da sah se zwar noch net ganz so aus wie jetzt, aber meilen weit von dem enfernt was auf dem linken bild zu sehn is


----------



## MiLa (12. Dezember 2003)

Ich denke auch, dass das ein Fake ist...


----------



## goela (12. Dezember 2003)

Ob Fake oder nicht - die Frau mit Hut sieht trotzdem bähhh aus!


----------



## jackassfreak16 (16. Dezember 2003)

Ihh.................................. Kotz............................ Würg 




 was sieht die  aus


----------



## Das-Em (16. Dezember 2003)

Also, hihi, entweder ham die beim linken Bild "Staub und Kratzer" hinzugefügt oder Photoshop hat ein verstecktes Goodie, anstatt des Reparaturpinsels einen Zerstörpinsel, wer weiß wer weiß...


----------



## Erpel (16. Dezember 2003)

Ich meine genau dieses Bild auf MTV in bewegt gesehn zu haben. Ich bin überzeugt das das kein Fake ist.


----------



## Fabian (16. Dezember 2003)

Wieso sollte es auch? Es ist zwar ein krasser Unterschied, aber mit dem richtigen Licht und etwas (oder etwas mehr..) Schminke geht das schon.


----------



## Comander_Keen (16. Dezember 2003)

Hmm, zum Allgemeinwohl sollten Moderatoren sowas eigentlich von uns halten  . Tja, MTV verarscht uns alle. 

-keen!


----------



## Nino (23. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
ich mein auch, dass das kein Fake ist aber wenn schon.
Wir wissen ja alle dass die meisten "Berühmtheiten" ohne Schminke bescheiden aussehen 

Mfg


----------



## Mythos007 (23. Dezember 2003)

Also ich finde Cameron Diaz sieht auch so total gut aus


----------



## ESM (23. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
zeig ma Bild bitte. Hab die so noch ned gesehen 
Cu


----------



## Jan Seifert (23. Dezember 2003)

Na, wer ist das?


----------



## Mythos007 (23. Dezember 2003)

Will smith?


----------



## ruesseltier (23. Dezember 2003)

ja wer könnte das denn sein?


----------



## MiLa (23. Dezember 2003)

Sieht man ziemlich wenig...


----------



## Johannes Postler (23. Dezember 2003)

saddam hussein?


----------



## ESM (23. Dezember 2003)

gerhard schröder? 
britney spears? wär so mein tipp..


----------



## Fabian (23. Dezember 2003)

Kelly Ozbourne?


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Dezember 2003)

ich wusste es immer.

ELVIS LEBT!


----------



## Jan Seifert (23. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Squax _
> *britney spears?*


Richtig!


----------



## MiLa (24. Dezember 2003)

Oke, hätte ich auch am Ehesten gedacht...

Aber trotzdem *krampf*


----------



## Razorhawk (24. Dezember 2003)

Was glaubt ihr welche Fotos eher abgelichtet werden?
Fotos wo die Person eigentlich auch ungeschminkt noch immer gut aussehen oder wo sie nach ner durchzechten Woche gerade heimkommen in ihren Schlabberklamotten dann grad beim einkaufen fotografiert werden?

Schocking ist der Effekt, denn dann guckt jeder hin.
Bei solchen Fotos glaub ich keinem Medienunternehmen, denn wenn einer wirklich wahrheit will, dann dürfte die sowas nicht interessieren.


----------



## Nino (24. Dezember 2003)

Razorhawk , ein Mann ein Wort


----------



## pReya (24. Dezember 2003)

*bibber* Hab Angst vor Christina Aguilera, dabei sieht die doch mit Schminke so geil aus  Also ich glaub allerdings dass das erste Bild 'n Fake is, da is doch kaum ähnlichkeit.


----------



## Erpel (24. Dezember 2003)

LoooooooooL


----------



## ESM (31. Dezember 2003)

Da sieht man mal, dass auch BodyGuards beachtet werden. Nur an dem hab ich das erkannt ....


----------



## jenniferxyz (17. Januar 2004)

das bild von christina ist echt das war am flughafen nach la fakt ist jedoch das christina hier krank war tage nichts geschlafen und und auch noch sehr doof guckt ,, ich hab mal mehr bilder von da gesehen und mir genauer angesehen so schlimm find ichs dann garnicht ...ich denke sie sieht ungeschminkt wie jedes andere mädchen aus .. und auf diesen bild .. eben wie jedes andere mädchen das tagelang kaum schläft viel arbeitet und krank ist ..schaut auch doch die versace fotos an da ist sie auch ungeschminkt ..nur eben fresiert und ausgechlafen ...ihre augen und die hautfarbe sehen hald schöner aus wenn sie geschminkt ist aber in großen und ganzen finde ist sie eine hübsche frau mit talent ...und ich finde es mutig das sie sich auch so zeigt wie sie ist .. und hat trotz allen erfolg ..


----------



## Eminem (17. Januar 2004)

Fakt ist, dass Christina sowohl ungeschminkt, als auch geschminkt hässlich ist  
Hab eh noch nie verstanden wieso viele die so toll finden, wenns zig millionen schönere Frauen gibt 

MFG Eminem


----------



## SilentWarrior (17. Januar 2004)

Gibt's eigentlich so ein Bild auch von *Eminem*?


----------



## Fabian (17. Januar 2004)

Interessanter als Eminem ungeschminkt faende ich: Eminem geschminkt...


----------



## janomerico (28. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Mythos007 _
> *Will smith? *



lol  

Eminem sieht man doch oft geschminkt. und es gibt auch Bilder, da ist er ungeschminkt (auf einem Werbeplakat für einen Radiosender z.b.).

aber ist schon erschreckend, wie die aussehen...


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Januar 2004)

Boah! Hab Ihr alle hochgesteckte Ansichten zum Thema "schöne Frau" ... Ihr seid doch alle MTV / Metropolitan / Bravo / Otto-Katalog verseucht!

Mit PS 5-7 hab ich schon so manche Frau "hübscher" gemacht 
Hier eine Falte weg, dort etwas leuchtender, einige stellen hervorgehoben, andere verborgen. Fertig....

Außerdem, die meisten Schnappschüsse verschandeln Menschen doch. Warum braucht ein Fotograf denn Zeit und wird extrem gut Bezahlt, wenn bekannter?

Genauso wie das mit Alkohol läuft, kennt jemand den alten Tuborg Werbespot? 

http://home.t-online.de/home/clips4u/werbung.htm


----------



## Eminem (28. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von axess _
> *Interessanter als Eminem ungeschminkt faende ich: Eminem geschminkt... *



Lol der is gut...  

MFG nicht der Eminem, den Ihr meint


----------



## Klang (28. Januar 2004)

Geschminkt würde ich sie aber trotzdem nehmen


----------



## MiLa (28. Januar 2004)

"nehmen" vieleicht - aber mehr auch nicht! 
Die Dame kommt mir ein wenig zu "hochgeschossen" vor...


----------



## Christian Fein (28. Januar 2004)

Also eigentlich bin ich ein ziemlicher Verachter der Pop Industrie, 
in der recht untalentierte Künstler so hochgebauscht werden nur 
weil sie in ein Raster fallen das bei vielen jungen Leuten gut ankommt.

Ich stehe viel mehr auf Bands die sich durch ihre Musik hocharbeiten,
und sowieso mag ich Musik von Bands die einen absolut eigenen Stil haben.
Sowas ist selten geworden, denn wenn ich die Top 10 so anhöre dann ist
das Einheitsbrei vom Feinsten. 
Das kann daher kommen, das schon lange nicht mehr die Musiker die
Musik machen, sondern die Songwriter die im Hintergrund agieren.

Die Musik wird nach "Verkaufserfolge" Produziert und nicht mehr celebriert.
Stimmmen sind oft austauschbar, da sie keinen eigenen Klang haben.

Und da kommen wir auf Christina zurück, mir ist es sowas von Schnuppe
ob sie extrem gut aussieht, oder mittelmässig. 
Ich finde sie auch auf dem ungeschminkten Bild nicht hässlich. Mann erkennt
das sie dumm guckt, und jeder kennt doch seine eigene Bilder auf denen mann
dumm guckt.
Aber selbst wenn sie nicht so hübsch ist, dann finde ich ihre Stimme immer noch
klasse, hat Ausdrucksstärke und einen eigenen Touch.
Wenn ich jetzt nur noch ihre Musik mögen würde, aber die ist mir einfach zu sehr
"is jetzt Hip, muss so sein".
Dennoch die Stimme ist klasse.


----------



## Eminem (28. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *
> 
> Ich stehe viel mehr auf Bands die sich durch ihre Musik hocharbeiten,
> und sowieso mag ich Musik von Bands die einen absolut eigenen Stil haben...*


Da gibts dann aber nur eine Band, Rammstein 



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *
> Die Musik wird nach "Verkaufserfolge" Produziert und nicht mehr celebriert.
> Stimmmen sind oft austauschbar, da sie keinen eigenen Klang haben.
> *


Jo klar, jeder will eben Geld verdiehnen, da ist es dann schnuppe obs qualitativ gut ist oder nicht. Aber wer bitteschön kann beurteilen was gut ist und was schlecht ist?



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *
> Dennoch die Stimme ist klasse. *


Naja da gib es wesentlich bessre Stimmen... um nur mal eine zu nennen Shania Twain  
Und ich finde (steinigt mich ruhig) das Aussehen ist gar nicht mal so unwichtig, grade in der heutigen schnelllebigen Zeit... Ein anschauliches Gesicht (lang lebe Kylie  )  verkauft sich eben immer besser, obwohl Ausnahemn bestätigen die Regel...

MFG Eminem


----------



## Fabian (28. Januar 2004)

Ich hoer favorisiert Punk Rock von unbekannten Gruppen, da isses mir scheiss egal wie die Musiker dahinter aussehen. 

Nichtsdestotrotz kann ich immer wieder sagen, die Christina Aguilera gefaellt mir auch ungeschmink. Und eine 'Naturschoenheit' ist einfach was wunderbares


----------



## Eminem (28. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von axess _
> *I...Und eine 'Naturschoenheit' ist einfach was wunderbares  *


Unter naturschönheit versteh ich was andres, sicher nicht Christina Aguilera  

MFG Eminem


----------



## JohannesR (28. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Eminem _
> *Da gibts dann aber nur eine Band, Rammstein *


Jemand der sich 'Eminem' nennt sollte lieber nicht so vorschnell über ihm fremde Musik urteilen... 

Rage Against The Machine, System of a Down, Disturbed, KoRn, The Vines...


----------



## Fabian H (28. Januar 2004)

Ach herrlich, diese Musik Threads 

In Flames, Metallica, System of a Down, Soulfly, Die Ärzte
Playlist

Und das, was ich gerade im Radio höre: Zosh, feinster
Metal und alles sehr gut gemischt!
Jeden Mittwoch 21-24 Uhr auf Radio F (grüße an alle Mittelfranken )


----------



## Eminem (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Jemand der sich 'Eminem' nennt sollte lieber nicht so vorschnell über ihm fremde Musik urteilen...
> *


Naja wieso sollte ich etwas über Ihn stellen...? Schliesslich ist er ja nicht irgendein Musiker sondern vielmehr, er ist Gott der Musik  

MFG Eminem


----------



## MiLa (29. Januar 2004)

Das ist wohl eher Ansichtssache.
Ich will nicht sagen, dass er schlecht ist, aber als Gott würde ich ihn auf keinen Fall bezeichenen...


----------



## Tim C. (29. Januar 2004)

Ohne jetzt bestimmte User zu nenne, das ginge auch gar nicht weils ein allgemeines Gefühl ist. Ich finde immer wieder die Threads herrlich, wo über populäre Musik (Pop-Musik) und die Kommerzialisierung der Musik "hergezogen" wird und dann im gleichen Zug Metallica, KoRn, System of a Down und Co genannt werden.

Einfach Weltklasse 

Das ist doch in diesem Sinne genauso "Mainstream" wie der Popkram auch. Die Leute, die den Pop-Mainstream nicht hören, strömen halt mit diesen "ach so unkonventionellen Bands" 

PS: Ich habe weder mit diesen Nebenmain-Stream Bands noch mit Pop-Musik probleme. Ich höre, was mir gefällt und nicht, was angeblich gut zu einer Denkrichtung / Gesinnung passt.

btw: wir sind ÜBELST offtopic


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Januar 2004)

Eben, ich höre viel lieber die alten Kari Rueslatten CDs


----------



## MiLa (29. Januar 2004)

Ach kommt...weg vom Mainstream!

Entweder diskutieren die Leute über POP, Hip-Hop oder Punk/Rock/Metall usw.

Wer redet denn mal von Techno oder etwas in der Art?! 
JAHA 
Ich sag euch setzt euch hin, fangt an was zu Coden und mit techno seid ihr doppelt so schnell  *gg*
Bei mir zumindest funktionierts! Naja, ich glaube eher die meissten werden davon Kopfschmerzen bekommen oder werden richtig Agro(sagen sie zumindest) 

Also...hört was ihr wollt und nicht was ihr laut anderen hören sollt! 

  *lala* Wer hat angefangen!  Ich wars ned! *nänänä*


----------



## Tim C. (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Lars Michelsen _
> *  *lala* Wer hat angefangen!  Ich wars ned! *nänänä* *


Wenn wir schonmal dabei sind ... ich finde das Gesicht des Offtopic Smileys zu böse ... da müsste es auch einen netteren geben, mit so einem Gesicht, wie der mit dem RTFM Schild ... oder nicht ?


----------



## MiLa (29. Januar 2004)

Ja, hast wohl recht...
Und bitte noch eine Hand mit nem Daumen Hoch, habe ich im HP Review Forum auch schon angeregt.
Ich meine, könnte ja durchaus sein, dass auch mal etwas für positiv befunden wird


----------



## Christian Fein (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Eminem _
> *Da gibts dann aber nur eine Band, Rammstein
> *



Da gibt es eine Menge Bands die schon eigenen, sehr ausgeprägten Stil hatten, bevor 
Ramstein überhaupt geplant war.
Z.b Depeche Mode, UT, Queen,  Pistols.
Mann kann noch weiter in die Geschichte gehen und Joe Cocker (in den 70er ) und 
Rolling Stones nehmen usw.
Und auch heute gibt es die Bands noch:
System of a Down z.b


----------



## Christian Fein (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *
> Das ist doch in diesem Sinne genauso "Mainstream" wie der Popkram auch. Die Leute, die den Pop-Mainstream nicht hören, strömen halt mit diesen "ach so unkonventionellen Bands"
> *



Es geht nicht darum das mann mit Musik kein Geld verdienen darf. Das hat keiner Behauptet. 
Kommerzialisierung heisst das Musiker Musik machen die nach einem Marketingkonzept erstellt wird.
Das trifft auf die Bands eher weniger zu. Die Bands schreiben ihre Musik selber, und es war nicht von anfang an klar, ob ihr Stil "sich verkauft".
Wenn sie sich verkaufen, und da hast du recht das tun die, dann ist das ein nettes Beiwerk.


Wegen Offtopic:

Wir sind hier im Smalltalkforum!
Hier ist Offtopic == Ontopic


----------



## Tim C. (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Es geht nicht darum das mann mit Musik kein Geld verdienen darf. Das hat keiner Behauptet.
> Kommerzialisierung heisst das Musiker Musik machen die nach einem Marketingkonzept erstellt wird.
> Das trifft auf die Bands eher weniger zu. Die Bands schreiben ihre Musik selber, und es war nicht von anfang an klar, ob ihr Stil "sich verkauft".
> Wenn sie sich verkaufen, und da hast du recht das tun die, dann ist das ein nettes Beiwerk.*


Ok, das wollte ich auch niemals abstreiten, mich kotzen nur die Leute an, die aus ihrer Pseudo-Anti-Pop Einstellung heraus auf diesem SoaD, RATM, KoRn und hastenichtgesehen "Hype" mitschwimmen und meinen, sie wären ja so übelst "independent" und "underground" und das sind nicht wenige.

Das sind dann meist genau die Leute, die pauschalisiert dem gesamten Pop-Musik Genre jegliche musikalische Kompetenz absprechen, obwohl auch da, auch wenn es nicht viele sind, einige ihre Lieder selber schreiben.

However, möge jeder hören, was er will. Ich höre wie gesagt, alles querbet, solange es meine Synapsen positiv stimuliert.


----------



## Christian Fein (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *
> Das sind dann meist genau die Leute, die pauschalisiert dem gesamten Pop-Musik Genre jegliche musikalische Kompetenz absprechen, obwohl auch da, auch wenn es nicht viele sind, einige ihre Lieder selber schreiben.
> *



Ja, ich erwähnte z.b auch Depeche Mode. 
Gehört nicht zu dem "indypendend" Zeuch. REM will ich auch mal dazuzählen. Sheryl Crow auch usw. Das hat nichts mit der Musikrichtung zu tun, sondern eigenem Stil im allgemeinen. 
Auch z.b Fantastischen Vier, die haben diese Musik gemacht, als sie nicht populär war, und damit 
eine ganze Generation, Stil geprägt.
Was jetzt so teilweise an "Deutscher HipHop" unterwegs ist, hat mit eigenen Stil nicht mehr viel zu tun. Da werden geniale R.Kelly songs, mies ins deutsche gecovert (würg) und auch sonst der "US-Gangsta Rap" nachgeahmt. 

Jetzt muss ich euch mal kurz schocken 
Daniel Kübelböck hat auch seinen eigenen Stil  

*flücht*


----------



## Fabian (29. Januar 2004)

> *flücht*



LAUF LAUF LAUF! ;-)


----------



## MiLa (29. Januar 2004)

> Daniel Kübelböck hat auch seinen eigenen Stil



Hat er auch, aber wem gefällt der?!   ;-)


----------



## Fabian (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Wenn wir schonmal dabei sind ... ich finde das Gesicht des Offtopic Smileys zu böse ... da müsste es auch einen netteren geben, mit so einem Gesicht, wie der mit dem RTFM Schild ... oder nicht ? *



:RTFM: Das nennst du nett? (Just kiddin...)  

Mhhh, wie wärs mit:







Oder sowas ;-)


----------



## Tim C. (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von axess _
> *Mhhh, wie wärs mit:
> 
> 
> ...


Die farbliche Komposition ist gelinde gesagt zum kotzen


----------



## Fabian (29. Januar 2004)

War natuerlich absicht!


----------



## MiLa (29. Januar 2004)

Hm, durch soetwas förderst du Augenkrebs!






 <- sowas in der "richtigen" Farbe bitte als Smilie machen


----------



## Fabian (29. Januar 2004)

OK, hier mein Vorschlag als Anhang;-).


----------



## Eminem (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Lars Michelsen _
> *...Wer redet denn mal von Techno oder etwas in der Art?!
> ... *



Ich dachte wir reden hier über Musik und nicht über zueinander unpassende Geräusche 
Kleiner Scherz am Rande   

Naja das es andre Bands schon vor Rammstein gab, die ihren eigenen und individuellen Stiel kreirten, hab ich nicht bestritten. Ich mag eben die ganzen Oldies nicht besonders, ausser Depche Mode die haben einige klasse Songs.
Bei Daniel Kübelböck hatte ich inständigst gehofft, das dieser nicht mehr lebend aus dem Dschungel zurückkehrt, doch ich wurde nicht erhört  

MFG Eminem


----------



## Eminem (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *btw: wir sind ÜBELST offtopic  *



Wenn man in einem Aguilera Thred über Musik plaudert ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade off topic...

MFG Eminem


----------



## Fabian (29. Januar 2004)

Gutes Argument


----------



## MiLa (29. Januar 2004)

Wenn der Topic auf Schminke hinweist ist es etwas weiter Entfernt, wenn man von ihrer Musik redet...

Eminem ist da noch weiter weg, wenn man sagt, dass er "Gott" ist...

Und was haben Metallica & Co bitte mit "Aggi" zu tun?!

Naja, dass wir hier Offtopic sind, kann wohl keiner bestreiten


----------



## Fabian (29. Januar 2004)

Und wenn schon, wenn nen Mod was dagegen hat soll ers wohl oder übel schließen  Zumindest hat man so mal wieder nen netten Thread ;-)


----------



## MiLa (29. Januar 2004)

Naja, wofür hat man sonst das "Fun-Forum", wenn man sich nirgends anders abreagieren darf?!


----------



## Eminem (29. Januar 2004)

Ja, aber Lars, dass Du ausführlich darüber reverierst, was off topic ist, ist ja dann auch off topic  

MFG Eminem


----------



## Christian Fein (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Eminem _
> *Ich dachte wir reden hier über Musik und nicht über zueinander unpassende Geräusche
> Kleiner Scherz am Rande
> 
> Naja das es andre Bands schon vor Rammstein gab, die ihren eigenen und individuellen Stiel kreirten, hab ich nicht bestritten. Ich mag eben die ganzen Oldies nicht besonders, ausser Depche Mode die haben einige klasse Songs.*



Ohne Vorreiter wie Rolling Stones gäb es kein Ramstein.


----------



## Eminem (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Ohne Vorreiter wie Rolling Stones gäb es kein Ramstein. *



Das mag schon stimmen, aber dennoch muss ich ja die Vorreitermusik nicht mögen...

MFG Eminem


----------



## Fabian (29. Januar 2004)

Ich hoer gerade Christina Aguilera - The voice within (oder so) - und muss sagen: Hammer! Die hat ne Stimme ;-)


----------



## Christian Fein (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Eminem _
> *Das mag schon stimmen, aber dennoch muss ich ja die Vorreitermusik nicht mögen...
> 
> MFG Eminem *



Richtig, nur dann darfst du Sätze wie:
"Da gibts dann aber nur eine Band, Rammstein"

nicht sagen. Denn das stimmt nicht.
Ich finde Rammstein ziemlich , dennoch will ich ihnen nicht abschreiben das sie ihren 
eigenen Stil haben. Denn das haben sie, dennoch sind die Geschmäcker unterschiedlich.


----------



## Fabian (29. Januar 2004)

Mal kurz zurueck zum Thema, hab nochn paar Bilder gefunden: 

Julia Roberts






Anna Nicole Smith





Cindy Crawford





Den Rest gibts auf http://home.arcor.de/andy-hoffmann/Ungeschminkt.htm ;-)


----------



## Eminem (29. Januar 2004)

Hm stimmt Christian, da haste recht, also gut ich nehms zurück, es gibt nicht nur Rammstin ;-) 

MFG Eminem


----------



## Fabian (29. Januar 2004)

Und nochn paar:

Britney Spears





Kein Plan wer - zwischen den Bildern liegen zwei Jahre und ziemlich viel Kokain


----------



## Eminem (29. Januar 2004)

Also Julia und Cindy sehen auf den Bildern ungeschminkt ja wohl wesentlich besser aus, als Christina auf dem Ursprungsbild, denn auf dem sieht Frau Aguilera ja eher wie ein Alien aus... 

MFG Eminem


----------



## MiLa (29. Januar 2004)

Danny DeVito und Michael Jackson sind aber echt gut getroffen...w0w


----------



## Fabian (29. Januar 2004)

Jep, die gefallen mir auch am Besten ;-)


----------



## Fabian H (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Ohne jetzt bestimmte User zu nenne, das ginge auch gar nicht weils ein allgemeines Gefühl ist. Ich finde immer wieder die Threads herrlich, wo über populäre Musik (Pop-Musik) und die Kommerzialisierung der Musik "hergezogen" wird und dann im gleichen Zug Metallica, KoRn, System of a Down und Co genannt werden.
> 
> Einfach Weltklasse
> ...


Der Meinung bin ich nicht (mag sein, dass es Leute gibt, die es anders sehen),
denn:

Es gibt einen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischem dem Mainstream-Pop und dem
von dir erwähnten "Neben-Mainstream" (eingeschlossen das Underground Zeugs):
Der Mainstream versucht, wie Christian schon sagte,  eine möglichst gute Metho-
de zu finden, um Geld zu machen (in meinen Augen).
Ob der Song nun von extra Songwritern ist, ob die Stimmte per Computer nachge-
bessert wird, ob irgendwelche (pardon) Idioten gecastet werden oder sonstwas
scheint teilweise egal zu sein: Hauptsache der Song schafft es hoch in die Charts
(und bringt Geld)!
Man braucht doch nur mal irgendwo auf VIVA vorbei schauen und man hört, dass
es das wichtigste der Welt sei, dass der Song viel gespielt wird und hoch in den
Charts ist.
Wenn der Song dann wieder aus den Charts draußen ist haben die Medien an-
scheinend kein Interesse mehr daran, den Song zu spielen!

Es wird auch sofort von einer Enttäuschung, oder niete gesprochen, wenn das
Lied nicht in den Charts auftaucht!


Und noch etwas: Die mainstream Lieder sind teilweise einfach nur schlecht (Ge-
schmack hin, oder her. Aber manche hören es trozdem, weil die Medien es ihnen
regelrecht aufdrängen)!
Und jetzt nehm mal ein Lied von den von dir genannten Bands her:
Ich will nicht sagen, dass alle Lieder gut sind, aber man merkt deutlich das hö-
here Niveau der Musik!
Es werden hier keine Songwriter engagiert, die Bands machen die Musik, weil es
ihnen Spaß macht, nicht damit sie in die Charts kommen!
Natürlich, ohne Fans könnten diese Bands auch nicht weiterleben und sie freuen
sich auch, wenn ein Stück erfolgreich wird, aber sie lößen sich nicht gleich auf,
wenn das Album mal ein Flop wird!

Mir persönlich geht es eigentlich um die Musik, nicht darum, wie viele Poster es
von der Band in der Bravo gibt, oder ob das Lied nun ständig im Fernsehen ge-
zeigt wird.
Selbst wenn diese Bands Mainstream werden würden:
Solange die Musik gut und ehrlich bleibt, werde ich sie auch dann noch hören!

Mal ganz abgesehen von denen, die ihr (kurzes) Glück nur versuchen, um erolg-
reich zu werden. (Stichwort: Castings)

Und vielleicht kannst du mir jetzt nochmal das Wort "Neben-Mainstream" erklären.


Kann sein, dass ich hier völligen Stuss erzähle, aber es ist jedenfalls meine Mei-
nung.

So, und ich geh jetzt formatieren (schei** Virus)


----------



## Tim C. (29. Januar 2004)

Mit neben Mainstream meine ich folgendes:

Es gibt soviele Leute, die sagen einfach nur, hach das ist alles blöde, alles gecastet alles schlechte Musik (Wuargh, mir kommt wieder die allwöchentliche "Diskussion" über die "S cheisse" die uns die Musikindustrie ja auftischt, im heise Forum vor Augen  ) und suchen sich dann, als Ersatz oft eben diese Bands, weil viele von den anderen, die das ganze Popzeug  finden, das halt auch hören und das ja ach so cool ist kräftig Anti zu sein.

Letzteres wird natürlich nicht so gesagt, aber es schwingt für mich bei 50-75 % der Aussagen irgendwie mit. Alles , hauptsache mal kräftig dagegen sein. Und weil das auch eine gewisse Massenbewegung wie bei den Lemmingen ist, bezeichne ich sowas auch als Strom (Stream) und weills halt nicht der ganz große Hauptteil (main) ist, ists halt "Neben-Mainstream".

Ist halt auffällig, dass ein großer Anteil der "Boah-Chats-und-Pop-ist-alles-voll-sch***" Fraktion in die angesprochene Musikrichtung tendieren. Einen der dann sagte, ich für meinen Teil höre lieber Jazz oder Funk, hab ich noch nie, bis sehr sehr selten gehört ...


----------



## Fabian (29. Januar 2004)

Wer kennt:


Anti Flag
Big Head Todd And The Monsters
Break The Silence
Green Day
Misunderstood
The Get Up Kids
All Grown Up
Descendents
Seemless
Underminded
Start Trouble
...
 ?


----------



## MiLa (29. Januar 2004)

> Hauptsache der Song schafft es hoch in die Charts


Weisst du wie einige Songs in die Charts kommen?!



> Man braucht doch nur mal irgendwo auf VIVA vorbei schauen und man hört...


Sendeplätze werden auch gekauft...



> Wenn der Song dann wieder aus den Charts draußen ist haben die Medien anscheinend kein Interesse mehr daran, den Song zu spielen!


Das passiert nur, wenn nichtmehr gezahlt wird...


Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass dies bei allen zutrift aber bei einigen ist es fast 100%ig der Fall


----------



## Fabian H (29. Januar 2004)

Hmm, jedenfalls höre ich den "Neben-Mainstream" nicht, weil ich anti sein will,
sondern weil mir Pop nicht gefällt, genausowenig, wie er von den Medien verkauft
wird.

Aber es macht keinen Sinn, gegen Pop zu schimpfen, weil es a) eh nichts nützt
und b) ihn dazu gehört haben muss.

Und ich glaub, wenn man der Musik aus dem weg geht, die man nicht hört, erspart
man sich auch solche Streits! (Ich weiß, ich wiederspreche mich)


----------



## Christian Fein (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *
> 
> Ist halt auffällig, dass ein großer Anteil der "Boah-Chats-und-Pop-ist-alles-voll-sch***" Fraktion in die angesprochene Musikrichtung tendieren. Einen der dann sagte, ich für meinen Teil höre lieber Jazz oder Funk, hab ich noch nie, bis sehr sehr selten gehört ... *



Also ich liebe Jazz 

Aber nur live. Ist für mich kein Nebenbeimusik sondern eher gezielt hören Musik. Genauso wie Klassik.

Zudem liebe ich Oldies und Russische Rockmusik


----------



## Christian Fein (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von axess _
> *Wer kennt:
> 
> 
> ...



Wer kennt noch Moetle Crue, Van Halen usw , 
die helden meiner Teeniezeit (gott bin ich alt geworden  )


----------



## Fabian (29. Januar 2004)

Eine Party ohne Van Halen (speziell 'JUMP') kann es nicht geben ;-)


----------



## Docaydin (29. Januar 2004)

*Übel*

 übel übel


----------



## goela (29. Januar 2004)

> Zudem liebe ich Oldies und Russische Rockmusik


Leningrad Cowboys?


----------



## Eminem (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von axess _
> *Wer kennt:
> 
> 
> ...



Also bitteschön, Green Day ist ja wohl eines der schlimmsten Mainstream Beispiel der musikgeschichte, dass sie es alerdings dann nicht geschafft haben sich wirklich gegenüber Offspring und Bloodhound Gang durchzusetzen ist ein echter Segen... Zum Glück wurden diese niemals wirklich Mainstream tauglich...
Wer so billig und kläglich versucht Bad Religion zu kopieren, sollte schon zu Lebzeiten in der Hölle schmoren  

MFG Eminem


----------



## Fabian (29. Januar 2004)

Green Day is kein Main Stream, kenn nur richtig wenige die die hoeren. Und wenn schon - was issn mit den anderen Bands?


----------



## JohannesR (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von axess _
> *
> Green Day
> *



*meld*


----------



## Fabian (29. Januar 2004)

JAJAJAJA GREEN DAY WAR EIN FEHLER. Ich gebs ja zu ;-).

Wer kennt eine von den anderen Bands?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Eminem _
> *Also bitteschön, Green Day ist ja wohl eines der schlimmsten Mainstream Beispiel der musikgeschichte....
> ....
> ....Zum Glück wurden diese niemals wirklich Mainstream tauglich...
> *



Widerspricht sich das nicht ein wenig? Ich finde deine Aussage sowieso etwas ... na ja, stupide.
Green Day ist kein ultra-pop-Mainstream. Und wenn es Mainstream ist. Dann ist Bad-Religion das doppelte an Mainstream. Fakt ist: Sie kopieren nicht Bad Religion und sind einfach nicht die totale Mainstream Band. Von daher finde ich dass dein Gerede ziemlich sinnlos ist.

Thorsten


----------



## Fabian (29. Januar 2004)

Das wollte ich sagen, wusste aber net wie ;-)


----------



## JohannesR (29. Januar 2004)

**SCNR**

Was hat ein Rapper  denn schon für ne Ahnung von guter Musik? 

Mushroomhead hats mir auch grade angetan...


----------



## Eminem (29. Januar 2004)

*Re: *SCNR**



> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Was hat ein Rapper  denn schon für ne Ahnung von guter Musik?
> *



Jo das is mal ne gute Frage?


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Wer kennt noch Moetle Crue, Van Halen usw ,
> die helden meiner Teeniezeit (gott bin ich alt geworden  ) *



Aaaahhhrghh! Wer kennt die nicht? Bin ich jetzt alt? *buhuhuh* 

Kennt wer:

- Girls under Glass
- Seven Mary Three
- Stone Temple Pilots
- Linda Perry
- Violent Femmes
- Machines of Loving Grace
- Jane Siberry
- Incubus

ah, die schönen alten Megadeth, Machine Head, Sepultura, Pantera ... *soifz*

Is schlimm wenn man alles hört was einem gefällt


----------



## Eminem (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *...ah, die schönen alten Megadeth, Machine Head, Sepultura, Pantera ... *soifz*...
> *


Jo Sepultura und Pantera rocken, alerdings darf da dann aber auch die Krupps, Crowbar und Fear Factory nicht fehlen  ;-) 

MFG Eminem


----------



## Christian Fein (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *
> Kennt wer:
> 
> ...



ähh klar


----------



## Fiasco (29. Januar 2004)

Greenday kenne ich auch noch, aber ich war schon damals begeisteter Techn0 Fan. Und bin treu geblieben. Gr00veFactory.com 

  Euch erschrecken tut


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (29. Januar 2004)

*Re: *SCNR**



> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Mushroomhead hats mir auch grade angetan... *



yeah! 
"Sun doesn't riiiise at all..." *sing*




> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon_
> *Machine Head, Sepultura*



... siehe oben... 


Wenn ich mir so das Thread-Topic anschaue.. und dann mir durchlese, was auf der Seite hier steht... kann es sein, dass wir das Thema verfehlt haben?


----------



## Eminem (29. Januar 2004)

Könnt ja jemand ein neues Thema eröffnen: "Was hört ihr so für Musik..."  



> _Original geschrieben von Fiasco _
> * aber ich war schon damals begeisteter Techn0 Fan. Und bin treu geblieben. Gr00veFactory.com
> Euch erschrecken tut *



Da is mir jemand, der zu seinen Lastern steht lieber, als die, die sie dann leugnen und verbergen wollen... 

MFG Eminem


----------



## MiLa (30. Januar 2004)

Tzzz.. Eminem, nur weil du dir nen Hcore Gangster Namen gibst - weiss ja nicht wer/wie du bist.
Aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass da nen Hardcore Gangster Antitoleranter HipHop Schlumpf sitzt der fett Cool ist.   
(Nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn jemand so redet fällts mir nciht leicht da ruhig zu bleiben)

Naja, wie auch immer...

Ich freue mich, dass es Gleichgesinnte gibt die dieselbe Musik hören oder zumindest in die gleiche RIchtung (wär ja sonst auch langweilig).  

Aber einen Musikgeschmack als "Laster" zu bezeichnen...ich glaube ja nicht, dass du da richtig liegst.

Soviel zum Thema Toleranz...


----------



## Eminem (30. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Lars Michelsen _
> *Tzzz.. Eminem, nur weil du dir nen Hcore Gangster Namen gibst - weiss ja nicht wer/wie du bist.
> Aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass da nen Hardcore Gangster Antitoleranter HipHop Schlumpf sitzt der fett Cool ist.
> (Nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn jemand so redet fällts mir nciht leicht da ruhig zu bleiben)...*



Nene, keine Angst, ich nehm das nicht böse  wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können ;-) 
Aber bitte denk dran, dass wir im Fun-Forum sind und nicht im jetzt leg ich alles auf die Goldnewage-Forum, will damit nur sagen, dass man nicht alles so ernst nehmen sollte, was ich hier schreibe  

MFG Eminem


----------



## Fabian (30. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Fiasco _
> *Greenday kenne ich auch noch, aber ich war schon damals begeisteter Techn0 Fan. Und bin treu geblieben. Gr00veFactory.com
> 
> Euch erschrecken tut *



Um Gottes willen, was ist das? Wo leben solche 'Dinge'?


----------



## MiLa (30. Januar 2004)

Was für "Dinge" ?!


----------



## Fabian (30. Januar 2004)

Na dieses 'Ding' in Pink was er an seinen Thread angehaengt hat


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Januar 2004)

Können wir hier jetzt einen Strich unter pers. Diffamierungen setzen?

danke, dann darf der Thread auch weiterleben


----------



## MiLa (30. Januar 2004)

Achso...die Raverklamoddn 

Guck doch Berlin mal Love Parade oder G-Move in HH.

Wirst mit Sicherheit sowas finden 

Also von mir aus ist das kein Problem damit aufzuhören, hab jetzt so und so gleich Mittagspause 
Schön durchn Schnee latschn


----------



## Eminem (30. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *können wir hier jetzt einen Strich unter pers. diffamierungen setzen? *



Ja tut mir leid, wollte eigendlich nicht persönlich werden, wenn sich jemand angegriffen oder beleidigt durch meine Aussagen fühlt, dann tuts mir leid. Werde mich bessern... versprochen...!

MFG Eminem


----------



## MiLa (30. Januar 2004)

Ahoi Seemann 
Das hört sich doch schonmal vielversprechend an...

Weiss jetzt noch jemand das Thema dieses Threads ausm Kopf(ohne Nachzulesen oder den Titel zu lesen)?


----------



## aquasonic (30. Januar 2004)

Aguliera ungeschminkt ;-)

Ich dachte du wolltest in die Mittagspause  

Muss ich jetzt aber auch mal machen, hab hunger;-)


----------



## MiLa (30. Januar 2004)

Ja, in sieben Minuten werde ich mich so langsam losbewegen.

Wir wollen ja nichts überstürzen


----------



## Tim C. (30. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von aquasonic _
> *Aguliera ungeschminkt ;-)
> 
> Ich dachte du wolltest in die Mittagspause
> ...



Ich auch.

Womit wir VOLLKOMMEN Offtopic wären, aber Offtopic ist ja Ontopic, insofern *g*


----------



## Eminem (30. Januar 2004)

Also wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich hätte es nicht mehr hinbekommen ohne nachzuschauen  

MFG Eminem


----------



## aquasonic (30. Januar 2004)

ich wusste es auch nur weil ich ca. 5 Minuten vorher das Bild angeschaut habe rolleyes: ) und dann immer ein bisschen am lesen war


----------



## Fabian (30. Januar 2004)

Mittagspause ist schon was schoenes. Ess gerade nen leckeren Doener mit nur Fleisch, Sosse und VIEL Schafskaese - mhhh lecker


----------



## MiLa (30. Januar 2004)

HiHi 
Bin wieder daha...hab grade Flühlingslolle mit Leis gegessen  *mjam*

Noch 2 1/2 Stunden, denn mach ich Feierabend! *freu*

Btw. Das ist doch kein Chat hier


----------



## Fabian (30. Januar 2004)

Genau, wir muessen uns beherschen!


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Januar 2004)

AAAHhhhhh!  Manchmal bedauere ich echt den Thread überhaupt GELESEN zu haben, geschweige denn mindestens einmal geantwortet zu haben  

So, jetzt teil ich mal aus  

Techno? Nur unplugged!

Außerdem ist gute Musik, gute Musik. Sprich - es gefällt einem. Egal von wem es ist, egal was es ist, und vor allem wofür es steht. Ihr kennt doch eh alle diese Songs, die Euch im Kopf bleiben, die zum Wippen und Schunkeln sorgen  oder gar mitsingen (ok, das kann auch von zugedröhne mit einem schei**song kommen  ).


----------



## Fabian (30. Januar 2004)

Neurodeamon, der ist echt gut!


----------



## Fabian (13. Februar 2004)

Wann kommen jetzt die neuen Smileys? ;-)


----------



## won_gak (15. Februar 2004)

Noch eine "Wer kennt...?" Liste:

- Console
- The Notwist
- Lali Puna
- barbara Morgenstern
- Amon Tobin
- Autechre
- Squarepusher
- Plaid
- Funkstörung
- Lamb
- Low
- Múm
- Postal Service
- Bugge Wesseltoft


----------



## Johannes Postler (15. Februar 2004)

Bei den bisherigen Listen habe ich noch immer zumindest ein paar gekannt, aber ich muss zugeben, da kenn ich niemanden.


----------



## Fabian (15. Februar 2004)

Dito 

Nebenbei, geht jemand von euch aufs South Side Festival (http://www.southside.de)? Ich bin dabie, Real McKenzies, Dropkick Murphis, Anti-Flag - das wird willenlos


----------



## won_gak (15. Februar 2004)

Uuuuhhhh Pixies!
Ich dachte die wären tot?


----------



## Fabian (15. Februar 2004)

Neh, scheint wohl als nicht 

Aber ich seh grad das die McKenzies noch gar nicht gelistet sind, dann hab ich da wohl was falsches gehört


----------



## won_gak (15. Februar 2004)

Also, wenn die Pixies kommen, muss ich mir das noch überlegen...

Ich könnte mir immer noch in den A... beißen, dass ich das letztes Jahr verpasst habe.


----------



## Fabian (15. Februar 2004)

Yo, ist absolut ne überlegung werd. (Ich mein: Ich hab schon Karten bestellt..) 

Hier ein paar Bilder von 2003:

http://www.andre-krueger.de/html/southside_2003.html 
http://home.arcor.de/bedasonja/fotos/2003/southside2003/ 

Danke an Google


----------



## won_gak (15. Februar 2004)

Naja, macht nix, dass die keiner kennt. Ist ja eh nur Electro.


----------



## Fabian (15. Februar 2004)

Ach freu ich mich jetzt schon


----------



## davec (15. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Fabian B. _
> *Dito
> 
> Nebenbei, geht jemand von euch aufs South Side Festival (http://www.southside.de)? Ich bin dabie, Real McKenzies, Dropkick Murphis, Anti-Flag - das wird willenlos  *



ich bin dabei

Pixies und the hives
beides superbands
der rest ist ja mehr so der standard 

anti-flag sind ja momentan auf tour und kommen nächste woche mit darkest hour und pipedown nach frankfurt (tipp für punkrocker und hc-metal-dudes: hingehen!)


----------



## davec (15. Februar 2004)

WOW und erst eben gelesen
*mars volta*  spielen auch aufm southside
falls jemand at the drivein kennt..


----------



## Fabian (18. Februar 2004)

Jup, dass wird ROCKEN!


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (26. Februar 2004)

@Tim: Kannst du mir ein paar Funk Gruppen empfehlen? Ich interessier mich für diese Musikrichtung.


----------



## combo (8. April 2004)

ich brauch das ungeschminkt foto für ein anderes forum. wo krieg ich das her? von hier darf ichs nicht verlinken!


----------



## Christian Fein (8. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von combo _
> *ich brauch das ungeschminkt foto für ein anderes forum. wo krieg ich das her? von hier darf ichs nicht verlinken! *



Auf deinen Rechner speichern, dann auf deinen Webspace hochladen, und dies verlinken.


----------



## combo (8. April 2004)

ähm. danke. das kann ja nicht so schwer sein, in drei schritten alles erledigt. aber was is mein webspace?
naja, du hast es versucht...  
ich find das pic halt nirgendwo anders


----------



## SilentWarrior (8. April 2004)

> aber was is mein webspace?


Vorschlag: Benutz doch einfach die Suchfunktion.


----------



## combo (8. April 2004)

besten dank...
ich hab mich mal eben im board umgeschaut und... erm.. kann es etwa sein, die meisten hier haben ordentlich ahnung?
ich bin nur hier, weil ich das christina bild brauchte und mich anmelden musste.


----------



## riC (10. April 2004)

*Mehr Bilder*

Habe auch nochmal weitere Pics gefunden..
Hier die Linkz:
z.b.
http://www.funkyapple.com/images/movie Stars no make up/2.jpg

http://www.funkyapple.com/images/movie Stars no make up/4.jpg

http://www.funkyapple.com/images/movie Stars no make up/5.jpg


----------



## UnrealSoldier (16. April 2004)

*Re: Mehr Bilder*



> _Original geschrieben von riC _
> *Habe auch nochmal weitere Pics gefunden..
> Hier die Linkz:
> z.b.
> ...




Das Letzte ist garantiert gefaked.


----------



## Fabian (16. April 2004)

Nein, ist es nicht.. Hatten wir auch schon mal.. Ca. 6 Seiten vorher ;-)


----------



## Fiasco (17. April 2004)

Gibts des denn- ab Seite 8 faengt alles von vorn an. Die gleichen Bilder und die gleichen Antworten.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (5. Mai 2004)

Jeder der Christina ungeschminkt nicht gut fande, sollte sich mal Britney anschauen:

Britney Spears ungeschminkt!


----------



## Tim C. (5. Mai 2004)

Und was lernen wir daraus? Jeden Tag fünfmal in die Maske zerstört die Haut 

Aber irgendwie finde ich sieht die auf den ungeschminkten Bildern immer noch sympatischer aus, als Madamme Aguilera (aber war evtl. komischer Gesichtsausdruck) *schulterzuck*.


----------



## Flashy (5. Mai 2004)

Also eigentlich sieht Sie da doch recht sympathisch aus....ja. Ich finds so natürlich....(die Pickel gehn ja auch wieder mal weg) einfach besser als aufgemotzt bis zum geht nicht mehr....

Es ist halt einfach schöner ein bischen ein "verruechtes" Mädchen zu haben das dann aber auch wieder mal elegant sein kann als ein heikles Tussy...  

See u!



P.S....bezieht sich nicht unbedingt auf s'Britney


----------



## da_Dj (5. Mai 2004)

Naja mir würde schon reichen, wenn ich nach der Scheidung mit ihr die Hälfte ihres Vermögens kriegen würde  Dafür ist sie annehmbar genug


----------



## Fabian (6. Mai 2004)

Hier nochmal ne kleine "Zusammenfassung": 

http://www.geocities.com/eizinger_anne/starsungeschminkt.html


----------



## won_gak (6. Mai 2004)

Was ist eigentlich das Faszinierende an diesem Thread?

Ist es die (un)heimliche Freude über das Unperfekte? Die Beruhigung, dass die Medienwelt tatsächlich nur eine Fassadenwelt ist? Wussten wir es nicht immer? Oder haben wir angefangen zu zweifeln? Bombardements von aufgeblähten, kaschierten, manipulierten Bildern, zermürben diese unser ureigenes Wissen von der Schwäche?

Oder ist es letzten Endes ein Jauchzer der Freude, da nur das "Dazwischen" unserer Welt Gänsehaut erzeugt?


----------



## Fabian (6. Mai 2004)

won_gak, ein spitzen Text


----------



## doeble_fx (9. Mai 2004)

Was für ein Zufall-seh grad auf viva diese aguilera und dan dass.Und gestern zu viel gefeiert-jetzt muss ich glaub ich kotzen:;-)


----------



## greynox (23. Mai 2004)

Ich wette deswegen hat sie auch diesen einen Song geschrieben    und won_gak du bringst es auf den Punkt!

mfg

greynox


----------



## Jens B. (23. Mai 2004)

Stimmt die Aguilera hat doch dieses "I am Beatiful" gesungen - frei übersetzt "Ich bin schön". Passt nicht ganz.


----------



## da_Dj (23. Mai 2004)

Es würd' wohl Zeit für einen "Hackfressen" Thread wie im pOT von cstrike.de wo hier einige mal ihre eigenen Fotos reinstellen


----------



## King Euro (26. Mai 2004)

@fabian b
Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber dein Quelltext ist ganz schön extrem oder?


----------



## Fabian (26. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von King Euro _
> *@fabian b
> Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber dein Quelltext ist ganz schön extrem oder? *



Nein, ich wuesste schon CSS einzusetzen. Die Seite habe ich bei Google gefunden


----------



## liquidbeats (27. Mai 2004)

Oh mein Gott ist das Viel Tapete im gesicht.

Wunder das die ihren kopp noch oben halten kann.


----------



## King Euro (28. Mai 2004)

ok, ich hab' nix gesagt.:-( 
Aber so hast du wenigstens keinen Grund es persönlich zu nehmen


----------

